# lump on dogs tail



## nikkiharri (Oct 30, 2011)

hi,my 6 year old med/large cross dog has a lump on the top of her tail about half way between the tip of her tail and her back end. it is about the same size as a small marble, its is hard and the same colour of her skin. it does not move. it does not bother her when you touch it, and she is acting her usual happy self eg feeding, walking, playing.

last week a found a small lump under her nipple(the size of half a pea) and took her straight to the vets, the vet told me the lump was nothing to be worried about,useless it tripled in size. she already has one on her neck (size of a marble) the vet also said this was noting. 

i was just wondering if anyone knows what this is,i will ring my vet first thing and see what he says but would like to know if anyone could help me until then.

thanks alot Nicola and phoebe dog


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi nikki
If I were you I would take her to the vets to get the lumps checked out definately


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

There are too many things that lumps could or could not be so I would always get lumps looked at by the vet and preferably aspirated/biopsied. 
Some vets seem happy to make a note and keep and eye on lumps if they think they know what the lump is while others don't take a chance and always do a check.
This happened to me recently when I saw a different Vet who goes along with the latter approach and never leaves lumps to chance. The one on my Puppy which a previous vet thought was a histiocytoma (benign) was excised and turned out to be a Sarcoma(malignant). Three lumps on my older dog that the previous vet said were ok the other vet said although she agreed that they were probably ok that she would do an aspirate. 2 lumps were confirmed as fatty lumps and the other one a melanoma which was excised and although most likely benign it was still safer to be excised and without excising it there would have been no way of knowing if it was benign or malignant.
So in future I would always ask for any lump to be tested with a quick and easy aspiration just to be sure.


----------

